# Upper Hale Reservoir - August 2015



## Newage (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi All 

Had a trip back to Upper Hale reservoir to see the one I missed last time and to show a mate of mine what I do for a hobby and whats out there if you look.

I didn`t take many pictures as that was not the main aim of the day.

But what the hell has happened to this site, ALL of the fantastic air vents have been smashed off and replaced with new concrete caps, the old cast iron covers are now gone and have been replaced with new steel covers and bolts, the fence has been renewed and the 3 building next to the road have been bricked up good and proper.












One of the vents now smashed and just laying in the reservoir below.






After the reservoir we had a wander across the road around the back of the modern reservoir and found a few old relics.

Looks to be a loading platform and the narrow gauge rails leading up to it.











There you go.

Thanks for looking, not a real report but just a heads up as to what the site now looks like.

Cheers Newage


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice one, you done well lighting the underground ones! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2015)

I liked the shots in the reservoir 
thanks for posting


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 7, 2015)

Mate !! Thats a real shame about the vents. Funnily enough when we visited Mrs F said that we should take one home before some idiot smashed them off. However, being the law abiding citizen that I am (mug)I reminded her of our mantra 'take nothing and leave only footprints' seems like I should've listened to her. !! I presume that these have been removed by an authority and not vandalized!! Nice shots by the way !!


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 8, 2015)

Shame about the vents  I really like how those low light photos were lit - was that natural light or did you light it yourself? Great photos


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 8, 2015)

Good stuff, always fascinating seeing places like this


----------

